# Linux Distributionen - Ein Überblick?



## exitboy (29. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,

so langsam verliert man hier die Übersicht... (openBSD, Aurox, debian, freeBSD, fedora, redhat etc. ...)

Was für Linuxdistributionen gibt es alles?
Worauf baut welche auf?
Wofür wird welche am besten eingesetzt?
Welche basiert fast ausschliesslich auf einer Shell, ohne X11 etc.

Was ich suche ist eine Internetseite, die alle Distributionen übersichtlich darstellt, Unterschiede herauskristalisiert und deren Einsatzbereiche darstellt und auch auf Sicherheitstechnische Aspekte eingeht. Am schönsten wäre noch eine Untergliederung in kostenpflichtig und open source etc.


----------



## meilon (29. Dezember 2006)

Ich habe vie google eine eigentlich ganz gute Seite gefunden, die Leider nicht mehr gaaanz aktuell ist:
http://www.kefk.net/Linux/Distributionen/

Wenn du mehr über die Derivate wissen willst, auf der Seite gibt es auch eine gute Übersicht:
http://www.kefk.net/Linux/Distributionen/Derivate/index.asp

Hoffe es ist das, was du suchst

EDIT:
Wikipedia hat auch was:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vergleich_von_Linux-Distributionen
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_von_Linux-Distributionen


----------



## Ludren (29. Dezember 2006)

DistroWatch ist auch eine gute Seite, fast alle momentan verfügbaren Distributionen sind aufgelistet. DistroWatch

MfG

Ludren


----------



## Dennis Wronka (30. Dezember 2006)

exitboy hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> 
> so langsam verliert man hier die Übersicht... (openBSD, Aurox, debian, freeBSD, fedora, redhat etc. ...)
> 
> ...


Mit Deinem Threadtitel haettest Du mit der Suchfunktion sicher auch Linux Distributionen - eine kleine Uebersicht finden koennen.  Natuerlich nicht komplett, aber auf jeden Fall schonmal gute Lektuere.

Weiterhin moechte ich auch darauf hinweisen, dass BSD nicht Linux ist, und zwar ueberhaupt nicht. Vom Look and Feel sind sich diese zwar recht aehnlich, da es ja beides im Grunde Unixe sind (wenn ich mich nicht irre ist BSD sogar ein echtes Unix waehrend Linux nur ein Unix-Derivat ist).

Wie die einzelnen Distributionen (natuerlich nicht alle, aber schon so einige) in Beziehung miteinander stehen kannst Du in dieser Mindmap sehen.

OpenSource sind die uebrigens alle, das liegt schon daran, dass die meisten Programme der GPL unterstellt sind. Dass etwas OpenSource ist schliesst ja auch nicht aus, dass es Geld kostet. Ein Beispiel dafuer waere z.B. TripWire, oder aber eben die vielen kommerziell erhaeltlichen Distributionen wie z.B. Redhat.



Ludren hat gesagt.:


> DistroWatch ist auch eine gute Seite, fast alle momentan verfügbaren Distributionen sind aufgelistet. DistroWatch
> 
> MfG
> 
> Ludren



DistroWatch ist auch gut, ich guck dort auch immer wieder mal vorbei, obwohl ich ja bereits meine Distribution gefunden hab. 

Eine Seite mit wirklich allen Distributionen wird es wohl nicht geben, dafuer gibt es einfach zu viele. DistroWatch ist aber schonmal ein Anfang. 

Welche Seite in Sachen freie Betriebssysteme im Allgemeinen ganz gut ist ist FreeOS, dort findet sich eine Liste mit verschiedenen Betriebssystemen, und nicht nur Unixen.


----------



## Dr Dau (30. Dezember 2006)

Hallo!

Und dann gibt es ja auch noch unsere Linkliste für Linux.

Eigentlich hätte ich Dir ja noch LinuxISrg empfohlen..... aber aus irgend einem Grund ist der Server plötzlich von der Bildfläche verschwunden.
Da hättest Du nämlich die verschiedenen Distribitionen runterladen können, ohne Dich erst auf den jeweiligen Herstellerseiten durch die Menüs zu hangeln.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

